# Yellow Fog Lights?



## rkeon (May 11, 2008)

I see some run a yellow fog light...does anyone have experience / recommendations going with either a yellow bulb or the lense overlay. 
Also if you can provide where I can find the overlay that would be great.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Yellow Fog Lights? (rkeon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rkeon* »_I see some run a yellow fog light...does anyone have experience / recommendations going with either a yellow bulb or the lense overlay. 
Also if you can provide where I can find the overlay that would be great. 



Overlay seems like less of a hassle.


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

lamin-x. although, i thought the fitment was weird.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakkonvazn* »_lamin-x. although, i thought the fitment was weird.

i did the lamin-x...which is cut more towards the non-sline fogs, hence the flat edge. not satisfied. either its not thick enough or yellow enough b/c mine looks more blue/green like someone mentioned. then again, i have HIDs for my fogs now so the 4300k temp might be causing the difference.
i just ordered a set of yellow bulbs...we'll see how those go. OpenSkye has yellow bulbs.
lamin-x reference:










_Modified by krazyboi at 7:35 PM 6/4/2008_


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Yellow Fog Lights? (rkeon)*

i have yellow bulbs. its not hard at all to get the bulb out. i might even go ahead and say that the overlay is harder to put on than the bulb is! but you do get the yellow lens cover with the overlay.
either way, heard good things about lamin-x.


----------



## Mike Nice (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakkonvazn* »_lamin-x. although, i thought the fitment was weird.

Ditto. Doesn't seem to cover all of the lens but it's hardly noticable.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

gCHOW, that's the yellow i'm looking to get. 3000k HID w/ yellow lamin-x. to be continued....


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_gCHOW, that's the yellow i'm looking to get. 3000k HID w/ yellow lamin-x. to be continued....

...you can cut the foreshadowing with a knife


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_gCHOW, that's the yellow i'm looking to get. 3000k HID w/ yellow lamin-x. to be continued....

yeA.. the yellow bulbs are just cheapo nokya bulbs.
i'm guessing the lamin-x is just for looks during the day?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
i'm guessing the lamin-x is just for looks during the day?

well, i was hoping they'd have the same effect as your bulbs. i think if i had standard halogen bulbs in there, it'd probably more yellow then what mine are showing up as.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
well, i was hoping they'd have the same effect as your bulbs. i think if i had standard halogen bulbs in there, it'd probably more yellow then what mine are showing up as.

yea.. it'd be yellow, but a different yellow.
with the yellow bulbs you'll get the yellow-HID 300k look. almost like the lexus is300/gs300 look...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

"Your item was processed and left our DULLES, VA 20199 facility on June 5, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. "
That means I should have these suckers tonight...fingers crossed.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Yellow Fog Lights? (rkeon)*

Yellow low beam bulbs and fogs.. cheaper and easier than an overlay.


----------



## lucky73 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Yellow Fog Lights? ([email protected])*

I want yellow low beam bulbs and fogs, my car is not xenon, which brand bulb do you reccommend?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Yellow Fog Lights? (lucky73)*

I used some ebay bulbs in my fogs at first. Then I used Texon I think, but the fogs were like 80watt bulbs and burned out in about a year. Now I've got yellow low beams and white fogs till I find some new yellow flogs.


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Yellow Fog Lights? ([email protected])*

I have Hoen bulbs http://www.hoenusa.com I love them...I do not like overlay because I want clear lights when they are off. They look great and were cake to install (easier if you have a lift and can go in from below.)
Also the Hoen bulbs are 55w which is same as factory so no real heat issues, and because I know it will come up eventually 
S-LINE fog and low beam bulbs are H11


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i got the Ziza bulbs from ecs. the installs was super easy and took like 5min. you dunt know there bright yellow till there on. im really pleased. 
i just bought the lighting kit from lamin-x i'll confirm how the fitment is on the s-line fogs


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
i just bought the lighting kit from lamin-x i'll confirm how the fitment is on the s-line fogs

it'll cover the whole face of the light w/o any problems, just some overcoverage on the edges a bit, depending how you put them on.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

3000k fog light bulbs melt my butter


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

V, your car and the silver S4 w/ CF hood in NJ inspired me to go yella


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_V, your car and the silver S4 w/ CF hood in NJ inspired me to go yella

us jersey people know what's up. u can say it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_us jersey people know what's up. u can say it









you guys have decent tastes


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_V, your car and the silver S4 w/ CF hood in NJ inspired me to go yella

*****, what about me.


----------



## Shox Boy (Jun 25, 2003)

may seem a bit off topic, but how did u change the fog bulbs? Just yank hard on the fog/bumper air inlets?
i remember there was a post before but i can't find it from the search, i think it is not under title of fogs or fog bulbs.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Shox Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shox Boy* »_may seem a bit off topic, but how did u change the fog bulbs? Just yank hard on the fog/bumper air inlets?
i remember there was a post before but i can't find it from the search, i think it is not under title of fogs or fog bulbs.

perhaps i could make one of my great videos later...but here's a few pics.
the grill has 6 tabs:








yank this way, from center car out: 








remove screws, install bulbs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shox Boy (Jun 25, 2003)

thanx krazyboi. the pics should do fine, but a video in the diy section would be perfect.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

nice mini DIY. couldnt of done it better myself


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Shox Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shox Boy* »_thanx krazyboi. the pics should do fine, but a video in the diy section would be perfect.

we'll visit this again tomorrow at work since my bulbs arrived.
video to follow...
(you like that don't ya terje_77...suspense must be killing you







)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

ok kids... krazyspielberg creates more videos.
removal of grill: http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...2.flv
installation of grill: http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...3.flv
And the new HID bulbs w/ Lamin-x installed


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

looks sick man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_looks sick man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks...now i can blind people...more







j/k, its for the vast amount of fog we receive in the DC area...really


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

why do they look green papi?


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Yellow Fog Lights? (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_









Beautiful sky. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_why do they look green papi?

wonder if its from the lamin-x...or if they're not fully on yet.







i'll ck at night time.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Yellow Fog Lights? (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_why do they look green papi?

x2. yea.. whats up with the lime green?

_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_
Beautiful sky. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its the *socal* spring!


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

Not hatin' in any aspect, but don't any of you think doing yellow fogs is too much of a JDM look? I don't really follow DTM much so was wondering what most of you thought about running yellow fogs...


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

very nice


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_Not hatin' in any aspect, but don't any of you think doing yellow fogs is too much of a JDM look? I don't really follow DTM much so was wondering what most of you thought about running yellow fogs...

JDM i like.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_Not hatin' in any aspect, but don't any of you think doing yellow fogs is too much of a JDM look? I don't really follow DTM much so was wondering what most of you thought about running yellow fogs...

You can't possibly be serious?
Europeans have been using yellow fogs since before the japanese made cars (partial sarcasm)
Selective yellow was actually chosen by France as a low beam color when they tried to make every country have a different light color to be identifiable at night easily.









porsche race cars..so biting off jdm...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_porsche race cars..so biting off jdm...

agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry I'm not too keen on European motorsports. I've seen pics of race cars with yellow headlights, but thought it was more of a track thing. Do European domestic cars off the lot usually offer yellow lights like that? I just thought the whole yellow fog thing was a rice rocket look. You see tons of them here on the West Coast.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_Sorry I'm not too keen on European motorsports. I've seen pics of race cars with yellow headlights, but thought it was more of a track thing. Do European domestic cars off the lot usually offer yellow lights like that? I just thought the whole yellow fog thing was a rice rocket look. You see tons of them here on the West Coast.

You see lots of sport bikes with yellow fog lights?
The yellow headlights was just an example of european cars with yellow lights and yes most are race cars. (I have yellow fogs and lows in my A3)
Its a myth that yellow offers better visibility in poor weather so most have gotten away from it in recent years but yes most European manufactures were using yellow fogs before japanese brands were even installing fog lights on cars.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

is that a GT3 RS? pictured above?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_is that a GT3 RS? pictured above? 

the white one is a GT3...not sure if RS or not.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i found a GT3 challange kit that looks just like the above


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Motorcycles have fog lights?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
the white one is a GT3...not sure if RS or not.

Yeah definitely a GT3, unless they did the body work on a regular non S car. 
RS had some changes over the GT3 like the stickers, wheels and some carbon stuff but the wheels aren't stock anyway, the stickers could have been removed and you can't see the rest.
I'd probably say its a GT3 and not an RS.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i asked my buddy and he said it probably is a RS. different wing, front and rear bumpers.
edit: i just checked the file name it says RS


_Modified by angryquattrorican66 at 11:01 AM 6-9-2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Front and rear bumpers were the same from what I recall. Headlights definitely the same.
Spoiler was different but many people swapped them out.
really would be no way to tell from that picture unless you asked the owner.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

Ahh okay. i was looking at pre face lift GT3's


----------



## rkeon (May 11, 2008)

FYI. The Fog Light Bulbs are H7's.
If anyone is looking for a set of Yellow H11's from ECS Tuning in the Miami Area let me know. I paid $ 35.00 + shipping so I will suck up the shipping cost.
Not anyones fault the info on Sylvania.com is incorrect as well.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (rkeon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rkeon* »_FYI. The Fog Light Bulbs are H7's.


I assume your car is non-sline. I know for a fact the S-line fogs use H11s, I'm on my 3rd set of test bulbs


----------



## JCB (Aug 12, 1999)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_ok kids... krazyspielberg creates more videos.
removal of grill: http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...2.flv



So that's it, yank? A few weeks ago I stuffed a puddy knife in there to loosen the tabs, but no go.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (JCB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JCB* »_

So that's it, yank? A few weeks ago I stuffed a puddy knife in there to loosen the tabs, but no go.

Yup, just a semi-strong yank. Just grab in the area I did. I know it looks easy on mine, but its b/c I've done it a few times and its not lodged in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

krazyboi what hid fog kit is that? How much? Looks bit lime green but it looks tight!
A good yellow bulb to run will be the Hoen ones, they are stock wattage, would fried the module like on my old B5


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (littlewhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlewhite* »_krazyboi what hid fog kit is that? How much? Looks bit lime green but it looks tight!

i have a VVME kit, but got the yellow set of bulbs off ebay. i'm sure the reason for the green is that i also have lamin-x on the fogs.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

hmmm shouldnt be though since is yellow to start out with - 3K and u add the film. I know if people ran like 6K+ & film it will be green. Sort of like those zip bag when it is close is green (blue + yellow) ; )
How much was the whole fog kit? Straight forward install?
May i add the CF hood and lip adds a nice touch!


_Modified by littlewhite at 8:57 PM 6/12/2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (littlewhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlewhite* »_hmmm shouldnt be though since is yellow to start out with - 3K and u add the film. I know if people ran like 6K+ & film it will be green. Sort of like those zip bag when it is close is green (blue + yellow) ; )
How much was the whole fog kit? Straight forward install?
May i add the CF hood and lip adds a nice touch!


i'm going to take one out of the lens and test the color. the kit was less then $70 shipped. straight forward install (remove old bulb, mount ballasts, install)
thanks about the hood/lip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

COo coo~ ya i only have 3k yellow bulb + film and is not lime green. Probably the hid bulb causing it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

looks like my bulbs are off. i removed the lamin-x, and it looked pretty white, or not the wanted yellow. arrrrg. put the lamin-x back on, although its a bit ugly now. i'll just run 'em lime green. doesn't help to be color blind.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

eh, that blows man. 3k should be yellow, not white! Maybe they gave you wrong bulb? like 5K bulb?!


----------

